

App Engine Web Development On Your CR-48 - wyclif
http://www.dustingetz.com/dev-etc/app-engine-web-development-on-your-cr-48

======
patrickaljord
You can just install a web based ssh solution on your EC2 ubuntu:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Web-based_SSH>

~~~
dustingetz
you probably still want a proxy to keep your development site off the public
internet.

------
drivebyacct2
Isn't it just a "X Development Thru an SSH client"? Additionally, retail
Chrome OS devices likely won't ship with native shell support. :(

~~~
wyclif
I predict you're right about ChromeOS devices, but I wouldn't be surprised if,
like the CR-48, they will have "Developer Mode" options.

